# KRAY ZEE VAPEZ - JUICE REVIEWS



## Hooked (20/11/19)

​*KRAY ZEE VAPEZ – LIBBY LOU
(Local) *


*Flavour Description: *

"Hot espresso created with equal parts mocha and white mocha topped with espresso and steamed half and half topped with whipped cream."

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 2mg


*My comments*: 

This juice has a very peculiar, unpleasant flavour but, more than that, after just three puffs I felt nauseous. I left it to “settle” and tried again the following day - and again I felt nauseous. 

I’m not giving it another chance. This juice is going down the drain.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely not!


Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #138*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

